# Leica M10 HD video @ photokina...



## lonelywhitelights (May 11, 2012)

http://www.bjp-online.com/british-journal-of-photography/news/2174163/leica-hints-video-features-upcoming-m10

Is HD video really necessary in a Leica body? would be cool to know people's thoughts on this


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 11, 2012)

No, it's not.


----------



## dafrank (May 11, 2012)

Actually, it does make a little sense _*if*_ Leica puts a larger, higher res LCD on the back of the new cam, and has a solution for CCD issues like frame rate and heat. If they are able to do those things, the Leica would actually have some advantages over typical DSLR's, mainly because of the Leica lenses having smooth, excellent manual focus and aperture selection ring mechanisms (superior for video), while also being both fast and relatively small, traits DSLR lenses don't share. Plus, it would be very compact overall for a full frame video camera, and the optical quality of the lenses is generally unsurpassed. All this could make for some interesting video functionality.


----------



## preppyak (May 11, 2012)

dafrank said:


> All this could make for some interesting video functionality.


Except the people who could afford that package would just put their PL mount cine lenses on a Canon C-EOS body and get actual video features (focus peaking, ND filters, etc). At that price point, you're pulling focus and working with rigs anyway, so camera size isn't a big issue when the form factor is already smaller than film cameras.

If it was competing with the 5DIII, it might be an interesting alternative. But it's not, it's competing with actual video cameras (FS700, Red Scarlett, etc); video alone isn't gonna bring them more buyers.


----------



## foobar (May 11, 2012)

It's definitely not necessary, but on the other hand: It's just a software feature, so why not?
As long as they don't compromise on the typical Leica qualities, I would be okay with it.


----------



## Halfrack (May 11, 2012)

Not needed. A friend of mine has an M9, and did the M8 before that. The problem is that it's always a compromise, either in quality for other things, or price. I think Leica already has enough of an exclusive club - might as well get a MF setup at this price point.


----------



## preppyak (May 11, 2012)

foobar said:


> It's definitely not necessary, but on the other hand: It's just a software feature, so why not?
> As long as they don't compromise on the typical Leica qualities, I would be okay with it.


Well, cause once you start, you keep going down that path. People are going to want it improved, which means more R&D time not spent on the camera and stills. Look at what Canon found out with the 5dII; now they are making a whole line of Cine cameras they probably never imagined 5 years ago. Can you imagine Canon ever selling a camera without video? Or for that matter, the video not having any upgrades between models? Look at how much stills guys bitch about video upgrades in their $3k camera...can you imagine a line where you have $15k+ invested in it?

If I was investing that much in a system, I'd probably be mad if they started spending time working on a half-cooked video solution. And I'd be madder if they spent a lot of time working on a good one. Especially since video isn't gonna drop the price of the camera significantly


----------

